# Getting GoPro angled properly?



## Kaitlyn2004 (Feb 27, 2014)

I had an old gopro but it didn't work well at night and difficult to use "blind".

Now with my newer Hero3, it includes the remote which is nice. I've been trying to use it on my past few snowboard trips, but without a ton of success. Inevtiably, I guess mostly because of falls/bumps the camera ends up pointing more "downward" despite me tightening the mount as much as I think I can. As a result, it's not long before my "POV" video becomes a video of what is mainly the tip of my snowboard.

The remote has been amazing for easy start+stop of recording, but I obviously still cannot "position" the camera properly, especially when I'm on my own.

The gopro app helps and was how I originally positioned the camera but it has to be either the phone or the remote, and it doesn't seem easy at all to "switch" between them.

I'm using the helmet strap mount going through the vents in my helmet.


Any tips/techniques or anything else you guys can suggest so that I could more reliably actually get some usable gopro footage when I'm snowboarding?


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

It needs to be done up extremely tight, and it is better to use the sticky mount, but with a leash so if it comes unstuck you don't lose the camera...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a new GP as well and did the adhesive mount to my helmet and it has never moved. Loose the strap mount and go with a adhesive mount. You'll be much happier


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I will point out that you need to use the curved mount, and you need to use it on the helmet where it contacts with ALL of the mount, you may have a helmet that it is only suitable for right on top, some allow for it to be much further forward on the front...


----------



## Kaitlyn2004 (Feb 27, 2014)

Kevin137 said:


> I will point out that you need to use the curved mount, and you need to use it on the helmet where it contacts with ALL of the mount, you may have a helmet that it is only suitable for right on top, some allow for it to be much further forward on the front...


My helmet isn't one of those "flat/round" helmets. It's something like this - bumps and dips everywhere!


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

Get a GoPole. It's the best accessory for the camera. From self shots to getting other people. It does the job well.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Kaitlyn2004 said:


> My helmet isn't one of those "flat/round" helmets. It's something like this - bumps and dips everywhere!


You def made the right choice with the strap mount.


----------



## PoOHawk (Feb 8, 2014)

Have you tried tightening the thumbscrew with an actual screwdriver? I always carry one in my camera bag for just such occasions. You really can't tighten it enough by hand to withstand the vibrations/bumps.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Damn,.. I took these pictures last weekend cuz I was going to post them in a thread about how I supposed _this_ was inevitable! (...for all you GP haters out there!) 

...but here ya go! Get this helmet! Removable, integrated, Go pro mount built right in! Problem solved! (...except that POV footage really is the most boring way to film snowboarding!) :dunno:


----------



## Reezer (Mar 10, 2014)

I agree with Chomps, the Helmet cam is by far the weakest, most boring angle to watch. You could try a chesty, at least you get some arm and more board action in the shot. But really a Quikpod, monopod, pole is the best option. The only bad part I find, is that if you're not really good at said trick, holding the pole can throw off your balance.


----------

